# Hassell or George



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

We don't really talk about these role players much, but which one do you feel would be more useful to Dallas?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Hassell of George*

IMO, sending Hassell instead of George works out better for Dallas.

Hassell still has couple years left on his contract worth $4+M/year, and he's a huge liability on offense. Basically, a more expensive version of Adrian Griffin.

On the other hand, this is a contract year for George. He should play hard in hope to cash in.... His defense is probably on par with Hassell but has a deadlier range.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Hassell of George*

OOPS...

The thread should read "Hassell OR George."

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Hassell of George*

Neither has proven themselves very useful to us, but I believe that George has more of an upside. He's more talented and comes with more playoff experience than Hassell. Problem is getting him to play up to his ability. Hopefully he can get there sometime soon.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Hassell of George*



Ninjatune said:


> Neither has proven themselves very useful to us, but I believe that George has more of an upside. He's more talented and comes with more playoff experience than Hassell. Problem is getting him to play up to his ability. Hopefully he can get there sometime soon.


It's his contract year, so it's now or never for the guy.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Hassell of George*

True, hope thats motivation enough for him. 

Just realized I had a few useless credits sitting in by useless bank on this useless site. What can I spend them on?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Hassell of George*



Ninjatune said:


> True, hope thats motivation enough for him.
> 
> *Just realized I had a few useless credits sitting in by useless bank on this useless site. What can I spend them on?*


LOL... You are giving up on BUYING THE SITE? It seems like bbf.com needs a new management anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Hassell of George*



edwardcyh said:


> OOPS...
> 
> The thread should read "Hassell OR George."
> 
> :biggrin:


So edit it - or are you too lazy? :lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Hassell of George*

I say George because he's bigger and has a history of being an above average shooter :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I like George being up against that contract (as you noted) in the playoffs - desperately trying to make a name for himself. If he could give that "48 minutes of hell" college try it would be great.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you want a clutch shooter or a defensive player?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The defensive player's going to help you to get to the point of a clutch situation moreso than a clutch shooter.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I hope George gets a good amount of playing time because I think it'll be hilarious to watch the fan bass boo him. Not because I hate George but because I like funny


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think they'll care now that they have Kidd.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> I don't think they'll care now that they have Kidd.


Exactly. The fans just wanted Kidd.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think it'd be funny to have Kidd on the break, and kicking it out to George; the fans would quickly have to switch from "Yaah" to "Booooo". :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I think it'd be funny to have Kidd on the break, and kicking it out to George; the fans would quickly have to switch from "Yaah" to "Booooo". :lol:


As long as we don't see Kidd and George on the floor together?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well George would naturally just block all of Kidd's shots. I don't think we can get them oncourt together.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I had high expectations (compared to his skill level and reputation), but he didn't really show much when he got a chance. Honestly, it doesn't really matter, both of them would only play few minutes. If George - and that's a big if - can play stifling defense in limited minutes he won't hurt the team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is not an encouraging thread


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

HB said:


> This is not an encouraging thread


Nothing about this franchise is encouraging. 

We're realists here. :none:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Season after season we see new players and raise our expectations.



Season after season we end up with glorious playoff exits....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Season after season we end up with glorious playoff exits....


Yeah, we're like Michael Jordan's parents - we make champions!! :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Seriously though, many of us had high hope for Trenton Hassell (ahem.... croco) and believed him to be a good upgrade from Greg Buckner. After all, a good defensive player should excel in an environment that preaches defense, right?

For some reason unknown to the fans, Hassell hasn't been able to showcase much of his defense, but the fans clearly see that his offense is next to non-existent. He'd pass up on a wide open 10-13 ft. jumpers. I recall too many times screaming, "jack that shot up," and this comes from a guy who normally frown at ANYBODY in DAL uniform putting up a jumpshot.

I just wanted to see Hassell trying offense because: 1) he has none, or 2) he has zero confidence.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Yeah, we're like Michael Jordan's parents - we make champions!! :yay:


I don't know about YOU, but I got a champion in the making..... (only 6 years old thus far) :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't know about YOU, but I got a champion in the making..... (only 6 years old thus far) :biggrin:


Mine was a microwave family - "just add dad!". :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Mine was a microwave family - "just add dad!". :biggrin:


I don't think it's too late to have an accident, right? :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Seriously though, many of us had high hope for Trenton Hassell (ahem.... croco) and believed him to be a good upgrade from Greg Buckner. After all, a good defensive player should excel in an environment that preaches defense, right?
> 
> For some reason unknown to the fans, Hassell hasn't been able to showcase much of his defense, but the fans clearly see that his offense is next to non-existent. He'd pass up on a wide open 10-13 ft. jumpers. I recall too many times screaming, "jack that shot up," and this comes from a guy who normally frown at ANYBODY in DAL uniform putting up a jumpshot.
> 
> I just wanted to see Hassell trying offense because: 1) he has none, or 2) he has zero confidence.


The thing is that he still is an upgrade over Greg Buckner, that's how bad he was.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> The thing is that he still is an upgrade over Greg Buckner, that's how bad he was.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

How true...

I wonder how GBuck is doing for the Wolves....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/greg_buckner/index.html

.... apparently he continued his Dallas playing trend in MIN.


----------

